# Resurrecting dead links



## kquiggle (Aug 28, 2012)

In case you didn't know:

Ever find an interesting link here or elsewhere, only to find when you click on it that the page/site no longer exists? Don't give up hope, there are a number of ways to view web pages that have gone missing:

1. Google cache

Google stores cache copies of many web pages, You can access these pages by prefacing the link with http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:

for example, to view the cache copy of 

http://example.com/

use

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://example.com/​2. Internet Archive: Wayback Machine

The Wayback Machine store multiple snapshots of web pages from 1996 to a few month ago. 

A quick and easy way to use these capabilities is to install the CacheIt! extension for the Firefox web browser (there may be similar extensions for other browsers, but I have not researched this).


There are other options available, but I have found the two above most useful.


----------



## vcutajar (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it.  There are so many new things to learn.

Vince


----------



## Lockstocknbarrel (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Kquiggle
Thanks for the links, I enjoy this stuff.
Regards Beagles


----------



## GWRdriver (Feb 11, 2013)

This could be very useful.  Thanks.


----------



## Omnimill (Feb 12, 2013)

Very handy. Now if you can only get deleted photo's back ...


----------

